# # of photos doesn't match



## mwinters (Nov 12, 2019)

the number of pictures in a collection says 22 photos - but in lightoom it says that folder only has 5 photos


----------



## clee01l (Nov 12, 2019)

The screen shot shows part of both your Folder panel and your Collection panel .    You have a folder named "TAO" and a Collection Named "TAO"  these are not the same entity. The Folder panel shows folders in your filesystem and shows only the image files in that folder that have been cataloged.   The Collection panel shows Lightroom collection BUCKETS which show images that YOU assigned to that bucket.  Collections exist only in LR.   If you want images from the folder name "TAO" to be assigned to the Collection Named "TAO", you need to make that assignment by dragging the images you want to be assigned to the collection  "TAO" from which folder that you choose.   The images in the Collection can be assigned from ANY folder as the image file will reside on the filesystem.  Collections are independent of file folders.


----------



## mwinters (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks - i'm so new at this, im now explaining it very well - hope you have another minute to respond 
For example, i scanned 22 photos, i placed it in 'creative cloud files/burks
those pictures should also exist (?0 in the lightroom folder system as the same name - right?
I made a collection by the same name - all 22 photos show up there, as well as on my computer "creative cloud files/burks' - but not in lightrooms folder


----------



## mwinters (Nov 12, 2019)

mwinters said:


> Thanks - i'm so new at this, im now explaining it very well - hope you have another minute to respond
> For example, i scanned 22 photos, i placed it in 'creative cloud files/burks
> those pictures should also exist (?0 in the lightroom folder system as the same name - right?
> I made a collection by the same name - all 22 photos show up there, as well as on my computer "creative cloud files/burks' - but not in lightrooms folder


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 12, 2019)

The photos you see in a Collection may be stored in any folder on your hard-drive. (the folder where the scanner placed them)
You can locate the Folder where the photos are stored-
In the 'Collection' view- [Right-Click] on a photo and choose [Go to Folder in Library]. This will take you to the Folder where the photo exists.

*Collections* are like shopping lists- Apples, Bananas, Vegemite, Milk. (just a list of items- collected together)
*Folders* are like the the Grocery store- Apples in aisle 5, Bananas in aisle 4, Vegemite in aisle 8, Milk in aisle 9. (the location of the items/photos)
http://blogs.adobe.com/jkost/2019/0...ng-with-collections-in-lightroom-classic.html


----------



## clee01l (Nov 12, 2019)

A real world example:   You live in a house and the house has an address of "123 Main St., Anywhere, TX"  That is where you live just like your image file is locate in a folder in the filesystem.

You belong to an organization "Ancestors.com"  that is your collection.  Lots of people are members of ancestors.com and only you live at  "123 Main St., Anywhere, TX".       This explains the difference between the filesystem folders and collections  The fact that you have folders and collections with the same name is confusing you.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 12, 2019)

In the Lightroom view of the folder "Creative Cloud Files\burks\", you have a photo named  "03-06familyburks.jpg"  In the Explorer folder view of "burks\",  "03-06familyburks.jpg" is missing it should be between  "03-05familyburks.jpg" and  "03-07familyburks.jpg".  These are not the same folders on the filesystem.  I think you have two folder on your filesystem named "burks" and the filesystem path to each is different.  Somehow you have manage to import the contents of both folders into Lightroom and there is another folder name d "burks" hidden in your folder panel.  
In the "burks" collection with 22 images, there are 18 imaged that you do not see in the folder maker "burks" in your screen shot.    Find one of these and right click to bring up a context menu.  From that context menu choose "Show folder in Library" and LR will open the folder in the folder panel.   It might be names "burks" but a different folder from the screen shot or it might be a different folder altogether  because the Collection named "burks" is not related to any folder named "burks" or named anything else.


----------



## mwinters (Nov 12, 2019)

clee01l said:


> In the Lightroom view of the folder "Creative Cloud Files\burks\", you have a photo named  "03-06familyburks.jpg"  In the Explorer folder view of "burks\",  "03-06familyburks.jpg" is missing it should be between  "03-05familyburks.jpg" and  "03-07familyburks.jpg".  These are not the same folders on the filesystem.  I think you have two folder on your filesystem named "burks" and the filesystem path to each is different.  Somehow you have manage to import the contents of both folders into Lightroom and there is another folder name d "burks" hidden in your folder panel.
> In the "burks" collection with 22 images, there are 18 imaged that you do not see in the folder maker "burks" in your screen shot.    Find one of these and right click to bring up a context menu.  From that context menu choose "Show folder in Library" and LR will open the folder in the folder panel.   It might be names "burks" but a different folder from the screen shot or it might be a different folder altogether  because the Collection named "burks" is not related to any folder named "burks" or named anything else.


Would you consider helping me by phone? I’m happy to pay!!!!


----------



## clee01l (Nov 12, 2019)

mwinters said:


> Would you consider helping me by phone? I’m happy to pay!!!!


I can't right now. (I'm getting married Saturday) And I'm going to get a new hip in December.  I'm afraid I'll be too busy until early next year. 

What part of the world do you live in? It is possible that we can work something out after January.


----------



## mwinters (Nov 12, 2019)

clee01l said:


> I can't right now. (I'm getting married Saturday) And I'm going to get a new hip in December.  I'm afraid I'll be too busy until early next year.
> 
> What part of the world do you live in? It is possible that we can work something out after January.


Oh my gosh! Congrats on the wedding and good luck with the hip!!  I need to find someone sooner than January - I’m kind of stuck. Any suggestions on who might be willing?


----------



## mwinters (Nov 12, 2019)

mwinters said:


> Oh my gosh! Congrats on the wedding and good luck with the hip!!  I need to find someone sooner than January - I’m kind of stuck. Any suggestions on who might be willing?


I live in central Illinois


----------



## clee01l (Nov 12, 2019)

mwinters said:


> Oh my gosh! Congrats on the wedding and good luck with the hip!!  I need to find someone sooner than January - I’m kind of stuck. Any suggestions on who might be willing?


I don't have any good connections in the MidWest.  Rikk Flohr is from Minn .
Most of this stuff can be worked out online here (we are all volunteers). Have you downloaded Victoria's free eBooks?


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 12, 2019)

clee01l said:


> I don't have any good connections in the MidWest.  Rikk Flohr is from Minn .
> Most of this stuff can be worked out online here (we are all volunteers). Have you downloaded Victoria's free eBooks?


Another possibility is our forum member CalifDan.  He is based in California.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 15, 2019)

CalifDan is a good option, or www.stevebyetraining.com is another I recommend if you're more comfortable with paid live support.



clee01l said:


> (I'm getting married Saturday)


Congratulations Clee!!!


----------

